# HELP! Chemica heat transfer is sticky after heat press



## Fireblade (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi all, long time lurker, first time thread starter. 

I searched for my issue to no avail and hope there is an easy solution?

I've been using Siser heat transfer material for a while without issue, tonight's the first time I've used Chemica (first mark and hot mark) heat transfers and the hot mark is sticky after I've heat pressed and removed the clear sticky carrier.

I heat pressed using a HIX machine, and pressed for 15secs at 150°C and cold peeled, just as the instructions said. 
Do I need to heat press it a little longer or will it stop being sticky after a wash? 

I need your help.

Thanks


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Azz.
I use flock from Chemica,and i have noticed that if i peel immediately 
after it has cooled down,the flock is sticky.
If i wait for it to really cool down,i mean for an hour or so,
it is better,and the flock is nice and ''velvety'' without the sticky feeling.
I have done also some tests with hotmark,for my own t-shirts,and it has
this sticky feeling that you say,but i don't have any hotmark now to try
and peel later,so i would suggest that you press a shirt,leave it to cool
down more than usual,and see.


----------

